# Texas Tuna Party Boat Question



## Etexag

Are there still party boats running offshore for Tuna trips? Which are the good charters?
Thanks


----------



## NaClH2O

There are. Where do you want to leave from? Someone can narrow down your choices because they run out of Galveston, Freeport, Port A and just about every other port.


----------



## Etexag

I live in the woodlands so Galveston/Freeport are probably the easiest but I'm not against driving further


----------



## NaClH2O

Williams Party Boats (big boat is the Capt. John) and Galveston Party Boats (big boat is the New Buccaneer) leave out of Galveston. The Blue Fin is in Freeport and they do a few tuna trips each year. I used them last year on a private 36 hour trip and had a blast.


----------



## Etexag

Thanks for the info! Can you keep 2 limits of fish on these overnight trips?


----------



## Etexag

Also what is the best part of the boat to reserve on these trips?


----------



## NaClH2O

Not sure on the double limits. If I remember right, you can on some fish, but not on others. You'll have to check the federal regs.

If you're on a tuna trip on a party boat, it won't really matter what spot you reserve, that's only for bottom fishing. When you're tuna fishing, the boat is drifting so you can only jig or chunk on one side of the boat, while the opposite side bow is for casting baits like poppers and such. That was my experience on the New Buccaneer at least. When jigging, it didn't matter where on the rail you were. Everybody caught fish. Technique mattered more than location. If you're curious about another boat, contact them, they're usually pretty good about letting you know what to expect.


----------



## Blueshoes

I would highly recommend going with GPB if youre going to choose one of the trips out of galveston.... living here in galveston and having used both party boat services multiple times i can tell you that for some time, GPB has been on better fish over and over again.

Personally, I dont mind the crew with Williams one bit however, every tuna trip I go on seems to be filled with about 20 old guys that have the "my way or the highway" attitude. Without going into detail of quite a few stories Ive accrued, lets just say they werent the funnest trips...


----------



## Etexag

Thanks for the info


----------



## J_Philla

Etexag said:


> Thanks for the info! Can you keep 2 limits of fish on these overnight trips?


2 day limits apply to reeffish, grouper, snaps(in season) aj's, and kings. on charter boats you can also retain 2 warsaw's instead of one, but you have to be on a licensed charter boat with 2 capts for over a 24hr time period. if you cant come fishing with us on the Bluefin in Freeport you should definitely go with Capt. Matt on the New Buc., he's the fishiest capt. in Galveston.

Capt. Josh


----------



## Etexag

Thanks Josh, do yall do public trips? I dont think i can find enough people to split the boat soon, but would love to take the trip with customers in the next year.


----------



## Blueshoes

Ill back everything Josh said, any I have no affiliation with either business. I routinely see both the New Buc and the bluefin post great catch reports. Cant go wrong with either


----------



## Kirk

Check out bluefin charters on Facebook. They have a 36 hour trip scheduled In May. Not sure if it is full or not. The Bluefin only takes 10 persons I believe on 36 hour trips so price per person is quite a bit higher than GPB which has much larger boat and 30-40 persons per long range trip.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

When does the tuna fishing get hot? It has been probably 5 years since I have gone on a party boat overnighter, but I am looking to do it again this year.


----------



## sea hunt 202

My wifes bucket list is a tuna and we will be looking at this trip


----------



## Tx-MikeG

My wife and I are booked on our first tuna trip on GPB on Dec 3-4 .. Just got back last night on their 12 hour, they were definitely on the fish, over 500 vermillion, a couple good size rock hind groupers including mine, 3 good size scamp grouper and more out of season red snapper than you can shake a stick at. I drug one up that was **** near 3'


----------



## wavygravy

I'm looking at maybe signing up for one of the GPB 30 hour trips but wondering what everyone generally brings with them? I've got some heavy gear, but the website isn't too clear what is expected or if they provide everything you need like bait, rigs, etc. I've never done a tuna party boat before. What's the normal depth for jigging and all that? As for gear I've got a Penn 6500 spinning combo with 400 yards of 40 lb braid and a Penn Senator with 500 yards of 80 lb braid on it.


----------



## roundman

wavygravy said:


> I'm looking at maybe signing up for one of the GPB 30 hour trips but wondering what everyone generally brings with them? I've got some heavy gear, but the website isn't too clear what is expected or if they provide everything you need like bait, rigs, etc. I've never done a tuna party boat before. What's the normal depth for jigging and all that? As for gear I've got a Penn 6500 spinning combo with 400 yards of 40 lb braid and a Penn Senator with 500 yards of 80 lb braid on it.


pm sent


----------



## matawest

I am on the nov 27-28 trip, if anyone else is!


----------



## MTSkibum

matawest said:


> I am on the nov 27-28 trip, if anyone else is!


I am signed up.


----------



## matawest

Its not looking good..


----------



## MTSkibum

matawest said:


> Its not looking good..


Probably less than 50/50 i would guess.


----------



## matawest

MTSkibum said:


> Probably less than 50/50 i would guess.


if this front comes through a day later wed be all set...


----------

